# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  njega pupka kod djece rođenih kod kuće

## anavi84

ovako mene zanima kako ste njegovali pupak ? dali ste sami prematali ili vam je dolazila sestra? može li ona uopće doći ukoliko ste rodili kod kuće? ako je netko voljan malo mi to pojasniti i koliko puta na dan se to radi? ima li netko da nije s ničim mazao već samo previjao?

----------


## marta

Kad se pupkovina prereze sterilnim škarama ili skalpelom i poveže sterilnom trakom ili gazom, batrljak se zamota sterilnom gazom. Ta se gaza mijenja kad se dijete presvlaci, ne mora se bas svaki put ako je suha, i pazi se da podrucja bude suho. Zapravo ne treba nicim tretirati. Nekad su preporucali Bivacin prasak, pa onda hidrogen, pa sad u nekim rodilistima preporucaju Octenisept. Meni se cini da je taj octenisept najvece sranje od ponudjenog jer se od njega sve vlazi i bljakavi.

----------


## mikka

bitno je da se pupkovina ne prereze odmah, tj. da se prereze nakon sto prestane pulsirati

ja nisam nakon rezanja nicim dirala

----------


## genius

patronažna bi ti trebala doći kući ,par dana nakon vašeg povratka iz rodilišta. Ako nedođe ,a ti se ne snalaziš ili imaš bilo kakva pitanja možeš je pozvati ,raspitaš se ili u bolnici ili u obližnjem DZ.ja sam isto mjenjala gazice kada su bile vlažne ,a bar jednom na dan kod večernjeg kupanja i špricala octeniseptom. kod nas je bio problem što nije pupak dugo otpao (valjda zbog deblje pup.vrpce ,bila je kao palac) pa sam morala iči 3 puta na lapizaciju (ako se tako piše) tj. spaljivanje.  A to ti uzmu kao neku malu plavkastu kredu i obojaju da se brže suši,ništa strašno ni bolno.

----------


## Beti3

genius, na ovoj temi nema rodilišta. :Smile:

----------


## genius

Da,vidjeh,ali kasno.  Moja greška   :Embarassed:

----------


## blackberry

može ti patronažna doći ako je obavijestiš ti. samo se moraš raspitati koja je za tvoje područje.

----------


## anavi84

dali se povezuje pupak na samo jednom mjestu ili na dva? i na kojoj udaljenosti od stomaka? koliko dana treba da mu odpadne ukoliko se s ničim netretira ? i dali se smije prilikom kupanja djeteta skvasiti pupak ili bi se trebalo izbjegavati dok ne otpadne?

----------


## andiko

nama su stavili kvačicu na otprilike 10 cm od pupka. nikako ne vlaziti, jer je poanta u tome da se osuši i otpadne

----------


## marta

Moze se mociti. Al octenisept treba izbjegavati, po mom mišljenju upravo on uzrokuje dugotrajno neotpadanje batrljka.

----------


## LolaMo

Moj savijet ti je da dijete ni ne kupas (osim nakon poroda) prvih dva tjedna..tj dok pupak skroz ne zacijeli..ja svog nisam..samo bi ga prebrisala vlaznom gazicom i dobro posusila sve pregibe
Oni ionako ne budu zmazani..nego fino miriše po mlijeku

----------


## LolaMo

I preporuka je da se pupak vise nicim ne tretira ako lijepo cijeli..samo obrise fizioloskom i drzi suhim

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Puno cura kažu da Weledin homeopatski prah za pupak je super... o njemu piše nešto u zadnjem broju Primaljskog vjesnika isto baš sam čitala

----------


## mala-vila

> Moze se mociti. Al octenisept treba izbjegavati, po mom mišljenju upravo on uzrokuje dugotrajno neotpadanje batrljka.


mozda ima nesto u tome, nas pupak je otpao nakon 2 mjeseca, koristili smo bas taj octenisept

----------


## blackberry

> Puno cura kažu da Weledin homeopatski prah za pupak je super... o njemu piše nešto u zadnjem broju Primaljskog vjesnika isto baš sam čitala


ovo smo koristili mi...i otpao je za 3 dana. a i kupali smo se u međuvremenu...

----------


## Felix

weledin prasak je zakon, samo njega smo koristili za oboje djece i oboma je pupak sam od sebe otpao treci dan. stariji je rodjen u austriji gdje je primalja stavljala pelenu preko pupka, to se mocilo tu i tamo kad se popiskio, ali usprkos tome otpao je treci dan. mladjoj nisam stavljala ni gazu preko, bilo je toplo i imala je samo bodic preko pupka, otpao je nakon dva i pol dana.

danasnje preporuke i jesu da se nicim ne sprica i ne maze i da se samo prekrije sterilnom gazom. bar je tako mojoj prijateljici rekao stanojevic. moje je misljenje da sto se manje komplicira i tretira, to je veca sansa da ce brzo i bez problema otpasti. kad cujem kako je nekome pupak otpao nakon 2-3 tjedna, odmah znam da je tretiran hrpom preparata.

----------


## mikka

moj prvi i treca, kako su ionako po svemu slicni, tako su i po pupku. njemu je otpao nakon mjesec dana. pupcana mu je prerezana sekundu nakon poroda, izgubio je hrpu krvi tamo, isli smo na 3 lapizacije, stavljali su mu hidrogen i cuda. maloj je otpulsirala, prerezali nakon 15ak minuta, nisam tretirala ni sa cim i otpao je nakon 7-8 dana, s tim da je jos krvaruckao dobrih 2 tjedna. pretpostavljam da bi i njemu tako da nisu odmah prerezali i jos naknadno to prckali.

----------

